# Any info about WiFi Link 1000 Series support ?

## d2_racing

Hi everyone, one of my friends has a new laptop and he has a WiFi Link 1000 Series.

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a40 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a41 (rev 07)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2942 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2944 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2948 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:294a (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 93)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2919 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2929 (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0654 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0280: 8086:0083

07:00.0 0200: 1969:1063 (rev c0)

```

The bottom line is that I know that he will need to enable the iwlagn module inside his kernel, but what about the ucode ?

I don't see any net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode package inside the tree.

So, any idea how to make his wireless card works ?

Thanks  :Razz: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Bugzilla  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/296352

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks JF  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

That wifi card seems to be not popular since the ebuild isn't inside the tree as we speak.

----------

